# style



## e_speedygonzales (Nov 22, 2005)

what is the martial art that includes the cane? I can't seem to find what the name is.  Perhaps I'm looking in the wrong places!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 22, 2005)

The various FMA systems use canes.
There is also a program by CaneMasters that looks good. (I have 1 of their canes)


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2005)

Savate uses la canne. But many people now offer instruction in the walking cane. Hwa Rang Do was relatively early on the scene with this (see the Ohara books).


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 22, 2005)

e_speedygonzales said:
			
		

> what is the martial art that includes the cane? I can't seem to find what the name is. Perhaps I'm looking in the wrong places!


 
Speedy one should slow down and take in the sights and hopefully fully understand which Art maybe best for them. Like Bob said FMA uses them and I would recomend going into some different styles of schools to find the right one for you what part of the country are you in or the world and maybe we could suggest some good schools in the area, there are so many people here that can help a beginner find there calling in MA.
Terry


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 22, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Hwa Rang Do was relatively early on the scene with this (see the Ohara books).


:boing1:


----------



## Drac (Nov 23, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> The various FMA systems use canes.
> There is also a program by CaneMasters that looks good. (I have 1 of their canes)


 
Yes, CaneMasters have some excellent programs..Like Bob I too own a couple of their canes..Also the Combat Hapkido has a Cane program that is sanctioned and approved by Grandmaster Mark Shuey Sr of CaneMasters..


----------



## Eric Daniel (Nov 23, 2005)

One system I can think of that uses a cane is Hapkido.


----------



## Icewater (Nov 23, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> The various FMA systems use canes.
> There is also a program by CaneMasters that looks good. (I have 1 of their canes)


 
I've been thinking about getting one of their uber-canes.  How does it hold up?  I don't want to be afraid to scratch it!


----------



## hongkongfooey (Nov 27, 2005)

:uhyeah: Old Fu Do, the deadly martial art of AARP! They use both canes and walkers.

HKF


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 27, 2005)

I did some stick drills with mine, no problem.


----------



## bobster_ice (Dec 1, 2005)

i only know of one system and that is hapkido


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 1, 2005)

Hwarang Do also uses cane.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 1, 2005)

We spent most of tonight's FMA class doing the cane. As usual, the fact that it was a cane shifted the emphasis to it's hooked end...and it's length was ignored. People tend to forget the range advantage when they have a cane! They focus on the hook.


----------



## Henderson (Dec 3, 2005)

Bata (Irish Stick Fighting) makes use of the Shilleleigh (sp?), or walking stick as well.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Dec 3, 2005)

Just about any art could be done with a cane, given the correct teaching principles and a good instructor. 

I realize that didn't help much. Try Canemasters or Hapkido. ;-)


----------



## arnisador (Dec 3, 2005)

Lots of FMA stylists introduce cane work even if it isn't traditionally part of their system. Then there's Baritsu! See also this thread and the current issue of the Journal of Asian Martial Arts, which has an article on the walking cane (you can find it at Borders bookstores).


----------

